# Murata rehandle



## Danzo (Aug 24, 2019)

Here’s my attempt at “glamour” shots. This is a Murata gyuto 210. These Japanese forged westerns can be tricky since things usually aren’t super flat. This one was pretty alright though, needed some flattening in the tang faces but the scales went on pretty flat. These are spalted spaghetti oak with black g10 liners on the spine only, stainless pins. No coke bottle shape on this one since it’s small


----------



## MrHiggins (Aug 24, 2019)

That's beautiful. Nice work!

I have one of your wa handles on the Mazaki K-tip you sold me. It's one of my favorites, even though I'm not in to custom handles.

Keep it up!


----------



## Danzo (Aug 24, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> That's beautiful. Nice work!
> 
> I have one of your wa handles on the Mazaki K-tip you sold me. It's one of my favorites, even though I'm not in to custom handles.
> 
> Keep it up!



Hey! I’ve been thinking of that knife lately. If you ever decide to get rid of it hit me up!


----------



## valgard (Aug 24, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## Matus (Aug 24, 2019)

You did a really nice job and I love the wood.


----------



## McMan (Aug 24, 2019)

Killer layout!—does well to highlight the streaks of spalting. Your western re-handles are awesome.


----------

